# Am I ready?



## rub (Jan 5, 2012)

_Well, as many of you know, I have had some bigplans for 2012.  And today, I was presented with a pretty sweet opportunity.

There is 3000 square feet of "office" space available for rent.  Its connected to a tattoo galler and art studio.  Tons of natural light, washroom, private entrance, and wicked awesome landlords.  Its right in the downtown core of my city, with parking out from and directly across from the one main "parking lot" in town.  Im beside the post office, the good sushi place, and all of the banks. My main entrance is stairs, but there is wheelchair freindly access through the tattoo parlour.

Rent is $700 per month, all utilities included.  

I am wanting to make the switch to in person proofing and ordering, and this would give me ample space for that, plus room for a boudoir set where I can shoot if I like.  I would be allowed to rent the space to other photographers who are wanting studio space.

The numbers work for me, provided I can maintain my current workload.  I do not have any additional income, and I am the primary breadwinner in my household.  

I am anticipating about $5000 in renos to get it where I need to be, plus decor.  I have one contractor who has expressed interest in trading labour for his wedding photography next year.  

I guess my big question is, how do you know when you are ready? I have the passion, but what about the skill?  Im worried the "real" pros will think WTF is she doing?  I gues I am my own worst critic, and when so much is riding on it, I dont want to be the laughing stock of town.  I FEEL like im ready to make this jump.  

Blah, sorry for the verbal diarhhea, I am just so excited and scared!!_


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 5, 2012)

The business end of it, I can not help you with... but as far as your work goes, I have always very much liked the stuff you post on here. Your photos are great, and for that reason, I say you are ready. As long as you can handle the extra expense!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 5, 2012)

just did a quick look at your budoir sets and I enjoyed them....only you can know if you're ready.


----------



## APHPHOTO (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like your allready there.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

I think you have to take the risk to gain the reward. Sound like a viable location and a suitable one for your business. Limit the term of your lease to perhaps one year with one year options so that you are not stuck with a lease obligation if you are not hitting your marks after year one, year two, etc. Rent sounds very comfortable though. I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 5, 2012)

I am really excited for you Kristal. If you have sat down and figured out the numbers and it looks feasible then do it. There might even be small business loans available in your community like a community ventures etc. Check with your local chamber. 

Whats your gut tell you? And if fear is the only thing standing in your way I say go for it and stomp it like a bug.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 5, 2012)

rub said:


> _Well, as many of you know, I have had some bigplans for 2012.  And today, I was presented with a pretty sweet opportunity.
> 
> There is 3000 square feet of "office" space available for rent.  Its connected to a tattoo galler and art studio.  Tons of natural light, washroom, private entrance, and wicked awesome landlords.  Its right in the downtown core of my city, with parking out from and directly across from the one main "parking lot" in town.  Im beside the post office, the good sushi place, and all of the banks. My main entrance is stairs, but there is wheelchair freindly access through the tattoo parlour.
> 
> ...


Your key statement is right there. How long have you been keeping that current work load? Long enough to feel confident that you can maintain it? Do you have the working capital to make it through the crappy months right now? We are headed into spring. You're wrapping up boudoir for Valentines day now and there is a famine for most photographers until Senior portraits start.  So you need to sit down and decide if you can make it through that famine. If you are unsure you need to start figuring out how to market and get the clients in the door during that famine-at least enough to pay the rent and immediate operating overhead. 
If you can do that and book the hell out of senior and Christmas season next year? You sure as heck sound like you are ready to go. 
What's the deal with the "real pro's"? LOL! You are doing this professionally now, you're a pro. 
Now sit down and design a marketing plan that will kick ass with your current work load and add to it.


----------



## rub (Jan 5, 2012)

I was willing and able to spend $400 on an office - I currenly spend about $400 on rental locations for my shoots - so Im actually saving money.  There is no minimum on the lease - I can pick what I want.

Thanks all for the support.  This could be a career and life changing moment.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 5, 2012)

You didn't mention the utilities you would be responsible for? If no utilities? I'd be all over it. The $400 current outlay figure seals the deal as far as I am concerned!
Go for it! 
Can't wait to see how you design your space!!!


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 5, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You didn't mention the utilities you would be responsible for? If no utilities? I'd be all over it. The $400 current outlay figure seals the deal as far as I am concerned!
> Go for it!
> Can't wait to see how you design your space!!!



700 a month including utilities for 3000 square feet. I think thats awesome Kristal. I too can't wait to see how you fix it up.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW... I would jump on that so fast your head would spin.  Retail space around here in the main shopping areas runs anywhere from ten to 15 dollars a *SQUARE FOOT* per month!!!!!!  GO FOR IT!!  Good luck!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

I think if you ask most people if they really, truly though they were ready, when they first took the plunge...most of them would say no.  So don't let a little apprehension hold you back.  

My advice (for what it's worth, I don't have a studio) would be to make sure that you can handle it...in terms of the business & financial end of things.  Photographically, I think you're ready.  Make sure that you have a comprehensive business plan in place and that you have some ideas of what you will do in certain scenarios.  Like what will you do if you have a bad/slow month...or two...or three?  What if you get sick or injured?  What if you get so busy that you can't handle the work load?  A great problem to have, but it's pushed plenty of people out of the business.  What if the place needs more repair or renovation that you anticipate?

What does your accountant say about it...what about your lawyer?  Those are two professionals that you'll want to have working for you when it comes to this type of venture.


----------



## rub (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Mike - Thanks for the info and advice!

I meet with lawyer monday, and accountant next week.  I knew there was something too good to be true - my space would not be the full 3000 ft, but closer to 1200.  Still a wicked deal, and he does want to trade rent for work (ongoing tattoo portfolio updating).

I have got a rough estimate on renos - I will be well under the $5k -maybe hitting that mark with all of my furnishings.

Biz licence is covered - insurance will need to be slightly tweaked. 

I know that if I find I am not making ends meet or get slow, I can always grab another job for a month or 2.  I'm not to proud to do some grunt work wherever I need so I can invest some money into my business, provided its a temporary thing. If I stay on par with last year, Ill be fine.  Busy months would make up for the slow.  Add the in studio proofing and sales, me busting ass to to gain more market share, following my new marketing plan, and having a place to work other than my kitchen table, I think I can make this be a winner.

I am attending a Boudoir Divas workshop in January in San Diego, so it will hopefully really show me im on track, or give me the understanding that I am not ready, yet.

I also have 4 photogs who would like to rent studio space (no boudoir, obviously) which will bring in some additional income.  2 said they would be interested in a monthly rental fee that would allow them X number of  hours per month.  

Thats it for now.  Ill post more Tuesday after ive spoken with the contractors. Cheers y'all!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2012)

Best of luck!  It's great to hear of someone actually taking the plunge.  Don't forget us when you have Annie Liebowitz second-shooting for you!


----------



## rub (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahah John.  Really - you have been such a supporter and mentor to me. THANK YOU. THANK YOU. THANK YOU.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rub.. you do beautiful work.. I know you can make a go of this! best of luck!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 6, 2012)

_
What's with the italics?


_&#8203;Good luck whatever way you end up going!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 6, 2012)

My general opinion on questions like this is... If you have to ask then you are not ready.

This, however, might just mean that you need to stare at yourself in the mirror and tell yourself repeatedly that you are.


----------



## Kolander (Jan 7, 2012)

I do think you are, viewing things like *this album* 



rub said:


> _...There is 3000 square feet of "office" space available for rent.  Its connected to a tattoo galler and art studio.  Tons of natural light, washroom, private entrance__..._


It sounds wonderful. Of course photographers with such a studio have workshops as substantial income, look around you to weigh up potential customers: bloggers, e-bay sellers, etc etc. Lara Ferroni's Spare Room may inspire you: Workshops « Spare Room: A Creative Space in SoDo (Seattle Photography & Event Studio)

Good luck! :thumbup: In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

Kristal, if you decide to do it, make sure you have a bullet proof contract with the landlord.  You dont want to dump $5000 in tenant finish and at the end of the contract the landlord increases the rent significantly.  On the other hand you dont want to be tied to a really long contract just in case things dont work out.  

Skill wise... hell yeah you are ready.


----------



## etnad0 (Jan 7, 2012)

mwcfarms said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't mention the utilities you would be responsible for? If no utilities? I'd be all over it. The $400 current outlay figure seals the deal as far as I am concerned!
> ...



I agree with this. Space out here is about $.50 per square foot at the lowest, so that same space in Vegas would be $1,500+ per month not including utilities. From a rent stand point you have a great deal. Now for the reality check. Do you have the following:



Business Plan
Marketing Plan
Accounting Software
There are other things you'll need to consider as well, especially with a location. 


Insurance
Website
Business License
Department of Taxation
Business Structure
If you have all that, I say go for it. If you're going to do it, do it right. I'm a fan of people taking calculated risks in order to start a new business venture. Just don't half ass it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 7, 2012)

manaheim said:


> My general opinion on questions like this is... If you have to ask then you are not ready.
> 
> This, however, might just mean that you need to stare at yourself in the mirror and tell yourself repeatedly that you are.



I was scared as all hell to go out on my own. I didn't think I was ready. 

Rub, the best "advice" given to me, that really helped me decide was "what's the worst that could happen?"
If you can live with the "worst case scenario" then it is worth the risk.

As someone who took that risk, I urge you to go for it. 
The only business sense I had was common sense, and what I learned watching others succeed or fail.

In a year and a half I wound up expanding and more than doubling my space.
In two years I could afford getting into CAD/CAM (expensive equipment and software).
In those two years I gradually doubled my prices, without customer loss.

You can soooo ****ing do it!
And you will be soooo proud of yourself.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)

You only have one life to live.......


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

Unless you are a Budhist 


jake337 said:


> You only have one life to live.......


----------



## RyanSands (Jan 7, 2012)

Kristal,

I think if you do the numbers and you have enough monthly business scheduled with enough future business each month to sustain a $700/month lease payment and the expenses you will incur from having your own space...I say go for it  I for one wish you the best of luck!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Unless you are a Budhist
> 
> 
> jake337 said:
> ...



Or you believe in Transcendent Man(Ray Kurzweil)....


Ok, Ok, The op may as well enjoy this life as much as possible, because they may not be a photographer in the next life.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> You only have one life to live.......



A fair point.  I recently did a sort of bold career change move.  The day before I started the new job I got a fortune cookie that said "Ships are safest when in harbor, but that's not what ships are for."


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, now that we know you only get half the space you were talking about originally, opinions need to be revised.

3,000 sq/ft is plenty good enough to set up a second studio to rent either on a montly basis or on a per hour basis. With strobes and other gear when you can afford to do this. That second studio may very well pay a big chunk of your rent.

But we are now talking about 1,200 sq/ft. Huge, huge difference. I don't see how you can fit another studio to rent in there and still have space to store the furniture and other doo-dads (props) you would need for your boudoir photo.

True, I am used to have an enormous amount of space and maybe this is the reaction of a spoiled person. But most of my space is used up. Used up in the way it was intended to be with storage areas, shop area, etc. etc.

I think you really need to go see the space and work on a surface use plan. Part of how this could work (or not) is the lay-out of the actual surface.







Bitter Jeweler said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > My general opinion on questions like this is... If you have to ask then you are not ready.
> ...



I'm quoting both of those for good reasons.

I agree with Manaheim 100%. Especially the second line. Most of us going into business for the first time deal with that 

Yeah, most people we know DON'T believe in what we are doing. Most people we don't know think we are even crazier. 

You are on your own. But believe me, there is nothing better than being on your own. So, go for it.

As Bitter says: "what's the worst that could happen?"

Nothing much really.


----------



## picnicknits (Jan 7, 2012)

> 2 said they would be interested in a monthly rental fee that would allow them X number of  hours per month.



You might see if you could get those two to sign a contract - that way you would know that a certain amount of your rent would be covered each month.  Your work is beautiful and very inspiring!


----------



## rub (Jan 7, 2012)

c.cloudwalker

I will also have a storage room for use (approx 120 sqr feet) that is directly attached to the studio space. If I want or need more space, I can have it. But it will come with a price.  Cheap, but still added expense. 

Another 2 meetings today. Nothing is 100% yet but the more I think, the more I write down, the more I plan, the better this looks.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

rub, as you know, your style doesn't always work for me but 1/ it works for you and your clients (and that is way more important than what I think) and 2/ you sure seem to have your head on your shoulders the right way.

That last post of yours makes me want to say go for it.

The only problem I have with your plan is that I have no idea where you are. Not asking you to reveal anything. After all I don't, so I'm not going to ask you to. But, yeah, it's hard to evaluate the risk you are taking or not.


Now, to get back to your original question: Am I ready?

It is frankly impossible to answer that. I thought I was ready to get back into commercial work a year and some ago so I launched the studio I am in now. Plenty of work and the money is very good but the one thing I didn't think about, or should I say I avoided thinking about, is how I would feel about doing something I once thought of as total BS. Well, it turns out I still think/feel the same way 

SCOOP time!

Just a few days ago I signed the first set of papers for the sale of the studio. Nothing is ever permanent. Nothing is ever sure. Nothing is written in stone.

Either way.



Just go for it girl. And I wish you the best!


----------



## rub (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks!!

I am locatinf in Salmon Arm, BC Canada.  A small town of about 16,000 people.  40 mins from (3) 50,000+ cities, 75 mins from (2) 150,000+ cities.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Got any BC bud to sell?

J/k.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Got any BC bud to sell?
> 
> J/k.



Your not kidding...

 Either am I!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 8, 2012)

So, are you marketing in the (3) 50,000+ cities?

And that brings the question: have you planned your marketing strategy for when/if you take the space? Have you budgeted enough for that? A mistake a lot of people and companies make with marketing is to slow it down in times of economic slow down and that is wrong.

My bible for marketing is "Guerilla Marketing" by Jay Conrad Levinson. My book is pretty old now but the ideas in there is still very usable. A newer version probably touches on the internet and new modern ways of living. I don't market on the internet, don't even have a website so the old one I have was just fine for me but it might be worth looking at a newer one for you.


----------



## MissyMoMo (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Rub

I dont know you or your work, but I just wanted to say 'HOW UNREAL!!!!' Ok, without trying to sound like an over-excited teenager (which I am far from being in age, maybe not so much in maturity at times!), I just think that would be the ultimate.  I have an office/studio space that I drive past often where I picture myself being.  Unfortunately, another photographer has it now and it looks so amazing - big enlargements in their oversized windows staring out at the ample traffic that cruise past there everyday!!!  But, yeah, it will have to be some time before I could move in there.  Maybe if I won lotto, I'd buy the place!

Anyway - my day dream has finished now.  I just wanted to say on a serious note - go for it (if you can financially afford it) and live the dream!!!  I wish you luck and look forward to maybe seeing photos of before/afters!  

Moira


----------



## rub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey c.cloudwalker

I currently market to the higher populated areas and that is a HUGE part of my 2012 marketing plan, so yes its both in my budget and my plan.

I now have keys, and my last contractor shows up today.  As long as I can have a ceiling put up for around $2k I'm well within my budget and will have some operating cash as well for the first couple months.

So far I havent run into any major snags.  Inspection is clean, licencing is ready to go, accountant doesnt have any real concerns with anything rightnow - gave me a few tips and will work the magic next year without much fuss, I am still waiting to hear back on the insurance quote, but in talking with another studio owner my budget is well within reason the the protection I need.

All the numbers are right where I need them to be.

My biggest challenge right now is designing the space to its best potential!!  Ill keep y'all updated.

K


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 9, 2012)

wow!  I envy you!  Post some pics of the progress!


----------



## rub (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll post a before picture later.  You might all think I'm insane. Lol.


----------



## Shoal (Jan 9, 2012)

If you think that your income will meet your expsenses and bring enough income that you are satisfied, than I say go for it


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2012)

> My biggest challenge right now is designing the space to its best potential!! Ill keep y'all updated.



I've been to a few seminars that touched on the subject of how to set up your studio, in terms of getting better sales.  One was a from a couple (husband & wife) who moved their photography business and took the opportunity to design the building from the ground up (with the help of an architect).  They had living space, but much of the space was designed to shoot in natural light, including the landscaping etc.  They are somewhere outside of Vancouver, but I can't  (for the life of me) remember their names or studio etc.  
That doesn't apply to you, but they had some great idea about how they had displayed their work and their products and how they set up their 'sales room'.  
One strategy that they were using, was to move away from simple 'print' sales, and sell 'products'.  They didn't want to sell an 8x10 print...instead it was a framed 8x10 with a stand and it was called 'Desk Art'.  They had 'collections' which was a group of 6 or 9 photos, meant to be hung together.  That's beside the point...my point is that they had really great examples of the products that they wanted to sell, strategically places in their welcoming area and in their sales area.    It sounds pretty simple...put up some samples, but there was a lot of little details that really made it work. 

Another seminar discussed how a dedicated sales room was just as (or more) important than the shooting studio space.  The colors, the music, the whole atmosphere.  It was even designed with the intention that you sit the wife/mother in the proper place, so that her field of view always included a large sample print.


----------



## rub (Jan 9, 2012)

IT'S MINE!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2012)

Short back and sides, and a little off the top please!






Awesome!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2012)

rub said:


> Hey c.cloudwalker
> 
> I currently market to the higher populated areas and that is a HUGE part of my 2012 marketing plan, so yes its both in my budget and my plan.
> 
> ...



Do you have a floor plan you can post? Many brains at work on a project often (not always though) come up with better ideas than one brain alone.

Anyways, just a few ideas before I go work:

Very good post by Big Mike. I totally agree with the separate area for sales/ordering. I think it makes people more at ease when they are not discussing their business in front of strangers and, not having the noise of potential other customers, allows to concentrate on the photos... My studio is not designed like this but, then again, no one just walks in. Make that area feel like a living room. Cozy, relax, at home feel.

Do you have auction houses around your place? I furnished an entire 3 BR rental house once for less than $300. And at the end of an auction, there are often deals because everybody's truck or car is already full. I got very nice pieces for just a couple bucks sometimes   That could also be the place to get pieces to use in your boudoir set up. Nice, antique, romantic furniture.

Furniture that people don't associate with business spaces can also give you a very different and friendly look. I once walked into a cafe where the ordering counter was made out of a few old sideboards and every sitting area was a bit different and it all looked really nice.

By the way, since you are marketing in the bigger cities, look into billboards. That's one thing talked about in "Guerilla Marketing" that I think is a great idea and I used successfully. Billboards do not always get rented. When they're not, the owners will be more willing to give you a deal. Just figure out where about you would want one, find out what the regular rate is, then tell the owners that if they are ever not rented and are willing to make a deal, give you a call.

Since you are talking about doing some portfolio work for the tattoo shop, how about offering a deal to newly tattoed people. Get together with the tatto parlor and work out a discount you guys can offer for a package deal: tattoo and tattoo portrait.

Off to work I go.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats. :cheer:


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 10, 2012)

Woot woot. Congrats Kristal.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2012)

rub said:


> IT'S MINE!!!



WOW! I can sure be slow sometimes. I looked at this post and wondered if that was the space you work out of now or the potential new space. Never even hit me that you may have sealed the deal... hey, I was only on my second cup of coffee 

So, yeah, congrats!  Go get their money


----------



## rub (Jan 10, 2012)

All signed up.  WOW.  

Possession Feb 15th.  Ist rent due May 1st. Grand opening hosted by the tattoo shop, who  has now decided to do some major renos as well.  

If I fail, I wont be devestated.  Being able to follow my dreams, do what I want, make my own life, and get paid - is good.  Having the confidence to do this is probably the most noteworthy thing I have done in my life.  So win or lose, I'm pretty proud of myself right now.  

Thanks for all the support, advice, critique, etc that so many of you have given me to help me get to this point.  

Kristal


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2012)

Go get 'em!


----------



## rub (Feb 15, 2012)

Just wanted to update that today I officially take posession.   More pics to come.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 15, 2012)

Too funny... I was thinking about you with another studio posted the other day and wondering how it was going! Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## mishele (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats!!! :hug::


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 15, 2012)

Now I did not read through the whole thread but the decision should be a simple financial one. Can you consistently make enough money to meet your expenses and still actually pay yourself and your employees (if any)? Just review your accounting. The figure do not lie.


----------



## paigew (Feb 15, 2012)

Good luck! You do great work! As my husband always tells me "the greater the risk the greater the reward". You are going to do awesome


----------



## paigew (Feb 15, 2012)

Just went back and read entire thread. Guess you have keys in hand today!! Yay! Congrats


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 15, 2012)

Exciting....we want pictures.


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 15, 2012)

rub said:
			
		

> Just wanted to update that today I officially take posession.   More pics to come.



Congrats! Can we make our appointments now? Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Exciting....we want pictures.


Even the mod says it is ok..  Share those nekkid pics.


----------



## littlefish (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm new here to this forum, but I was very curious about your question.  So I had to check out some of your work.  I only looked at a few post and the pages.  I must say, you have a very creative and interesting eye.  Clearly you are a very talented person.  I really enjoyed viewing your work.
I do think your are ready to go into your own business.  If people see your work and like it, they should enjoy what creative concepts and shots you come up with for them.  Based on you work, I do feel that you may need to find several outdoor areas to take your pictures also.  After a while, you may find that a studio inside can limited you.  Old building, abandoned automobiles, or junk yards, etc.  As you already know, the shot in the park is a dime a dozen.  

Expanding your clientèle based would also be helpful.  Going to art opening (if there are some in your town).  Trying to show your work in Art galleries, making you studio an open art gallery when art openings are going on in the city.  Again,  this is based off a mid to large size town, or a very quaint town which enjoys the Arts.  Allowing your studio to be used as a Chic fund raising/ cocktail party kind of place may also be something to consider.  You will have a lot of options to make money,  if you have not already, make a list of all the possibilities.

I do have on critique on your work, and I let that be for another time.  Overall, go for it girl and keep up posted on how things are going.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome!  I'll expect free coffee and a personal tour when I stop by on my next drive through!


----------



## rub (Feb 15, 2012)

Without doubt John!  And thats everyone for the support.  Ah, what an exciting day!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2012)

who owns all that junk?  Can you just put everything in the dumpster/donate?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like you're going to have to put in some sweat equity, but I see awesome potential!


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 15, 2012)

Does all the junk come with? Lucky you! LOL! LOVIN the windows!!!!


----------



## rub (Feb 15, 2012)

The junk is being removed tonight and tomorrow. But this is what I saw and could see through. I had to make sure to get a shot of it before it was cleaned out.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't throw too much out; that could make an awesome set for a "grunge" boudoir shoot!


----------



## rub (Feb 15, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I wouldn't throw too much out; that could make an awesome set for a "grunge" boudoir shoot!



Thats so funny!  I was just going to do a casting call for a model for tomorrow in the space.  The light, stuff, junk, it all inspires me.


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I wouldn't throw too much out; that could make an awesome set for a "grunge" boudoir shoot!



+1  I agree

Congratulations on the new digs.  :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2012)

What kind of flooring Kristal?


----------



## rub (Feb 16, 2012)

My 8am shoot - posted with permission. Lila Karmali Photography {Blog} » Salmon Arm, BC | Birth,Newborn,Maternity,Baby+Family photographer
Schwetty - the floors are plywood and are staying plywood, at least for now.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 16, 2012)

OH! That is going to be totally SUPERBNESS! I can't wait to see your renovations and setup!!!
I'm gonna have to come see you when I go across country this year just so I can drool over your studio space!


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you married?  Do you have kids?

-Pete


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2012)

Christie Photo said:


> Are you married? Do you have kids?
> 
> -Pete


Are you proposing Pete?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2012)

dannypar said:


> *Micro-Stock Site, With a New Twist, Launches.*..


Reported!


----------



## rub (Feb 17, 2012)

I am married, no kids Pete.


----------



## rub (Feb 19, 2012)

I seriously have the best friends. My 2 guy friends had the entire space gutted within 4 hours, including taking down walls, ceiling, and had it all hauled downstair and into the bin.  Add to that one of them made me dinner too, and didnt hit me when I passed out on his couch and snored for an hour.

I also found a cinderblock wall and this sweet carpet!!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2012)

Lookin' good! :thumbup:


----------



## slackercruster (Feb 19, 2012)

OP, very nice website and photos. *You do excellent work!* 

As far as drumming up biz and staying in biz..that is the question? If your past biz would have covered your new costs or close to it, then I don't see a problem.You have the talent, just be careful to pay as you go and not get loaded up with debt. 

Good Luck!

SC

(i liked the photos of you!)


----------



## rub (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks slackercruster!

From today:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 19, 2012)

Just wondering, what was it before?  LOL


----------



## Tee (Feb 19, 2012)

You're really making some progress.  Can't wait to see the final look.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 19, 2012)

NICE! Empty and just waiting for you to have at it!!!


----------



## amg (Feb 20, 2012)

I dont know much about photography as I have just started taking interest in it but I love your Budiour Shoots......I also noticed you are in BC let me know when you are in Vancouver cause I would pay you to do mine! Beautiful Work!!!


----------



## rub (Feb 28, 2012)

Kinda thinking I want to keep a wall black...but I think Ill just make a backdrop...  oh decisions desicions...


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

Keep the wall black. Put backdrops on curtain tracks so you can move them out of the way and use the wall


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck, looks really cool.


----------



## rub (Mar 12, 2012)

Well it has been some time since I have updated - Ive had a 2 week break from the studio as my 92 year old nana has taken ill.  We were told she was on her last days, and now, 2 weeks later, she is going back to her home as she has recovered.  What can I say, she is a tough ol bird!  I have been sleeping in the hospital for the most part, and then there with her all day.  

Now that I am back to the studio, there is LOTS to be done.  On the weekend I sourced out and picked up wood for my walls (think old cottage feeling, wood siding inside).  For $160 I got just over 1200 sqr feet of 1x4 and 1x6 wood.  Talk about a steal!!

here are a few new picks, although not much has changed other than its a total mess.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dillard (Mar 12, 2012)

looking great!


----------



## rub (Mar 17, 2012)

So much progress today.  Im about as happy as a gal can be.  Floors wont be done until after the ceiling is completed, but I actually am digging the red, at least for a few days.


----------



## rub (Mar 26, 2012)

Ceiling is up! My carpenter did this for me while I shot my first wedding of the year on Saturday.


----------



## Dillard (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## Lchdz (Mar 27, 2012)

The price is amazing! Great deal for 3000 square feet, great location (by the sounds of it), and all utilities included...!! Plus your pictures look great. congrats!


----------



## Hereindallas (Mar 30, 2012)

Very impressive.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate you!


----------



## rub (Apr 24, 2012)

After 8 weeks of blood sweat and tears.  Came in under budget, on time, and had a very nice grand opening with about 120 people in attendance.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2012)

Great job Kristal - looks wonderful.  I hate you with every fibre of my being!


----------



## rub (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks John!


----------



## lauraxlovegood (Apr 24, 2012)

I personally think, after looking at your photographs on your website, that you are definitely ready   I wish you the best of luck


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 24, 2012)

The studio looks great! Very classy, but not stuffy. I'm sure your clients will feel very at home there!


----------



## lauraxlovegood (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, this is what I get for not looking past the first page or the dates -.-  I'm a little tired.  The place looks amazing and I hope great things happen for you


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks really great.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 24, 2012)

wow! that turned out really great. i'd love to have something like that to work in every day. Congradulations.


----------



## paigew (Apr 24, 2012)

amazing space and omg that LIGHT!! great job!


----------



## Tee (Apr 29, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. That light - awesome. The sets looks classy and tasteful.  I wish you the best of success.


----------

